# CBBT Tonight



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Well we caught 'em up at the HRBT Tuesday so we're going to the CBBT tonight. Why don't we go back to HRBT when we know it is covered up with fish? What's the fun in that? Weather permitting, we'll launch around 6 at Sea View. 

Ric
289-5136


----------

